# royal yacht?



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i really enjoy dunhills royal yacht and was wondering if someone could recommend something similar that is easier to find?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Howdy CP,

If you send me some Royal Yacht, I will be better able to answer your question!

:cowboyic9::lolat::roll::roll::roll:

I killin myself here! lol!

OK, think of this not as an annoying reply.... but as a nudge.:yield:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i would but that is the problem i have exhausted my supply.

i bought up all the dunhill that was left in my area.

sadly i enjoyed it too much!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never found anything quite like Royal Yacht. It's one of the most unique blends I've ever smoked. Sorry about that. Hopefully, some U.S distributor will pick up the Dunhill line again.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

Royal Yacht is my favorite blend and i have not found anything close. Its not for everyone its as they say a love or hate thing.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Find a smooth Virginia that has black current for the added flavor and your in the ball park. Black Current is plentiful in the UK. not so much in the states. Actually of all the Dunhill tobaccos this one will be the hardest to find a replacement because it is so unique. it is still available in Germany. Orlik still makes it.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

sounds7 said:


> Find a smooth Virginia that has black current for the added flavor and your in the ball park. Black Current is plentiful in the UK. not so much in the states. Actually of all the Dunhill tobaccos this one will be the hardest to find a replacement because it is so unique. it is still available in Germany. Orlik still makes it.


thank you sounds7 although not the news i was hoping for.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a question about my tins of Royal Yacht for you guys. The Tins are painted cans that say made in the UK blah blah blah just exactly like an older Murray's Tin would look. Yet on the bottom is the big white sticker that says made in the EU. So is this stuff left over Murrays since it is in the old can or did Orlik slab their tobacco in a Murray's can? enquiring minds want to Know.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

sounds7 said:


> I have a question about my tins of Royal Yacht for you guys. The Tins are painted cans that say made in the UK blah blah blah just exactly like an older Murray's Tin would look. Yet on the bottom is the big white sticker that says made in the EU. So is this stuff left over Murrays since it is in the old can or did Orlik slab their tobacco in a Murray's can? enquiring minds want to Know.


If you can put up a picture of the bottom of one of the tins, I can tell you for sure. If not, type within " " the exact wording on the sticker and provide the shape and the dimensions of the sticker.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> If you can put up a picture of the bottom of one of the tins, I can tell you for sure. If not, type within " " the exact wording on the sticker and provide the shape and the dimensions of the sticker.


Good question. My tins all say made in the UK .. these tins have to be least 5 yrs old, yet they have a "Distributed by Lane" sticker on the bottom. The sticker looks a lot newer than the tins and the seal. Any idea why? By the way, what year did Murry change to Orlik?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

KinnScience said:


> Good question. My tins all say made in the UK .. these tins have to be least 5 yrs old, yet they have a "Distributed by Lane" sticker on the bottom. The sticker looks a lot newer than the tins and the seal. Any idea why? By the way, what year did Murry change to Orlik?


Orlic started producing the Dunhill Tobaccos late in 2004, however, they didn't reach the USA until the first half of 2005. Some of the earlier tins can be close to five years old.

I have hear of people placing Lane labels on Orlic Tins and passing them off as Murray Tins, in fact I've actually seen one that was tampered with. Usually, the Orlic Tins will have a larger round white label and the Murray Tins will have a smaller white rectangular label.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Orlic started producing the Dunhill Tobaccos late in 2004, however, they didn't reach the USA until the first half of 2005. Some of the earlier tins can be close to five years old.
> 
> I have hear of people placing Lane labels on Orlic Tins and passing them off as Murray Tins, in fact I've actually seen one that was tampered with. Usually, the Orlic Tins will have a larger round white label and the Murray Tins will have a smaller white rectangular label.


Also the bottom of the tin is a different shape and has a rounded edge instead of the flat edge and the older tins have a painted lid instead of the sticker on the lid. Some of the orlik tins have the painted lid and say made in the UK but the bottom as JohnnyFlake stated has the large round sticker on the bottom that says made in the EU on the bottom of the sticker.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

sounds7 said:


> I have a question about my tins of Royal Yacht for you guys. The Tins are painted cans that say made in the UK blah blah blah just exactly like an older Murray's Tin would look. Yet on the bottom is the big white sticker that says made in the EU. So is this stuff left over Murrays since it is in the old can or did Orlik slab their tobacco in a Murray's can? enquiring minds want to Know.


My local shop has a bunch of the very same tins you have mentioned. And some that have a sticker on the front of the tin. Here is a pic of the front of the tins. They will ship if you call.
Brian


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Mr Mojo Risin said:


> My local shop has a bunch of the very same tins you have mentioned. And some that have a sticker on the front of the tin. Here is a pic of the front of the tins. They will ship if you call.
> Brian


What's the name and number of the shop?


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Word on the street is that they found a new distributor for the US. Don't ask me any details, just what I heard.

When and where, no clue. There may be hope yet for you Dunhill tobacco lovers, though.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

WWhermit said:


> Word on the street is that they found a new distributor for the US. Don't ask me any details, just what I heard.
> 
> When and where, no clue. There may be hope yet for you Dunhill tobacco lovers, though.
> 
> ...


That would be nice. I'm hoping to one day get my hands on some Elizabethan Mixture. When I was back home in Cleveland for Christmas this past year, I was in a shop that had a few tins of about 10 or so Dunhill blends, but no EM.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> If you can put up a picture of the bottom of one of the tins, I can tell you for sure. If not, type within " " the exact wording on the sticker and provide the shape and the dimensions of the sticker.


It has both lane and Orlik labels on the back


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

WWhermit said:


> Word on the street is that they found a new distributor for the US. Don't ask me any details, just what I heard.
> 
> When and where, no clue. There may be hope yet for you Dunhill tobacco lovers, though.
> 
> ...


That would be nice although I just stockpiled for the long haul so in another sense I would be a bit pissed that I bought all those tins for nothing.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mr Mojo Risin said:


> My local shop has a bunch of the very same tins you have mentioned. And some that have a sticker on the front of the tin. Here is a pic of the front of the tins. They will ship if you call.
> Brian


You forgot to leave the number. Or you can send it to me at [email protected]


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

sounds7 said:


> It has both lane and Orlik labels on the back


Obviously, someone has played with this tin. IMHO, I would say that this is an early Orlic tin, probably from 2004 or 2005, that someone has placed a Lane Label on!


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

sounds7 said:


> You forgot to leave the number. Or you can send it to me at [email protected]


 Im sorry. It's Schwabs pipes & Stuff 800-874-1829 or local # 859-266-1011 
Brian..p


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Orlic started producing the Dunhill Tobaccos late in 2004, however, they didn't reach the USA until the first half of 2005. Some of the earlier tins can be close to five years old.
> 
> I have hear of people placing Lane labels on Orlic Tins and passing them off as Murray Tins, in fact I've actually seen one that was tampered with. Usually, the Orlic Tins will have a larger round white label and the Murray Tins will have a smaller white rectangular label.


These came from a local tobacco shop .. Doubt very much that they were tampered with. I just wondered who made them. From what I've read here ... I'm assuming it was Murray since they all are painted and have big round stickers on bottom. Thanks for the help.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

sounds7 said:


> It has both lane and Orlik labels on the back


That rectangular sticker is not a lane sticker i do belive. The lane sticker is about half that size and says US Distributors Lane Limited Tucker Ga 30084. Im looking at a Murrys Royal Yacht tin and that same small lane sticker is on 965, Nightcap, Emp, Elizabethan, 3yr Matured Va, Standard Mixtures Medium and Mild and Light Flake and Mild Flake. Plus look at the tin botton that has a rounded edge for stacking the murry tins are flat I will try and post a picture of a murry tin.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mr Mojo Risin said:


> Im sorry. It's Schwabs pipes & Stuff 800-874-1829 or local # 859-266-1011
> Brian..p


Guess what. I bought Schwabs P&S's last tins a couple of days ago because you left it on another thread. All they had left was a sleeve of light flake(6 tins) 2 London Mixtures and two Royal Yachts,10 tins in all and I cleaned them out. They said some guy from new york who found out about it on the forum bought a bunch of Royal Yacht just before I made my order. If you guys hear of any other places give us a heads up. I am sort of looking for EMP mostly and would even consider a trade for a tin of one of the ones I got.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

I was the guy from NY adding to my cellar


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

KinnScience said:


> These came from a local tobacco shop .. Doubt very much that they were tampered with. I just wondered who made them. From what I've read here ... I'm assuming it was Murray since they all are painted and have big round stickers on bottom. Thanks for the help.


That is an incorrect assumption, as Murray Tins do not have large round labels. The large round label is the distinct label used by Orlic! All Murray Tins, without exception, have medium size rectangular labels. Also, most of the Orlic Tins produced in the first year or so of their production of Dunhill Blends all had the painted top half. They were probably using left over Murray Tins.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*Although these photos are not of a Royal Yacht Tin, they are photo of a Murray Tin from 2002.*


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

nate560 said:


> I was the guy from NY adding to my cellar


Cool, Thanks for the PM also but I am not able to send PMs yet. Perhaps I havent been a member long enough. My email is [email protected].


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

unfortunately i missed out on the dunhills in lex. ky. well it saved me an hour drive anyway.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

nobody can come up with something that compares to royal yacht?


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

cp478 said:


> nobody can come up with something that compares to royal yacht?


W.O.Larsen Selected Blend No.30 will probably be about as close as you can realistically get to Royal Yacht
https://www.thebackyshop.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=23_50&products_id=615

Not sure who carries it in the states though and if it has to be shipped from the U.K. you might as well order the real thing from Germany
https://www.pipe-shop.net/Shop/cgi-...1&t=temsearch_artikel_pipe_tobacco&sort=NAMEa


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

cp478 said:


> nobody can come up with something that compares to royal yacht?


I can, but it's not tobacco.

:roll:

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

WWhermit said:


> I can, but it's not tobacco.
> 
> :drum:
> 
> ...


Fixed

Actually Have you tried the more recent Royal Yacht orlik version? I didnt care for the Murray's version at all but the newer version reminds me more of 3 year matured Virginia. Way different recipe now. Some Purists hated the change but actually I think this is one Dunhill blend that Orlik improved.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks sounds7

but now i cant seem to find no. 30 either!

this is so frustrating.

thank you though.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i never managed to try the murrays version, all i know is the orlik version and it is/was my favorite.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

cp478 said:


> thanks sounds7
> 
> but now i cant seem to find no. 30 either!
> 
> ...


I don't have a huge stash of Royal Yacht myself (as well as other Dunhill blends that have long gone.) One thought would be for enough of us who are interested in ordering, split the shipping costs from Germany. Perhaps this has been done on this website before but I would certainly pitch in if there are others who wish to make an order. I did speak with the German fellow at http://www.pipe-shop.net, and he has all the Dunhill brands in stock as Orlik still makes them and distributes them there. Also I see on the other thread that we may soon get a distributor in the US this summer. I don't know how low you are on RY but if you can make it for a while we should see how that pans out first and if it doesn't happen lets bump this tread and start talking about a group order.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

Royal Yacht is my favorite here is my stash and my cellar built into a closet


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

now i know why i cant find royal yacht 

thanks to you nate


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

nice cellar, nate.

i was never a fan of royal yacht, but can't argue against someone stockpiling their favorites. :tu


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

nate560 said:


> Royal Yacht is my favorite here is my stash and my cellar built into a closet
> 
> View attachment 29264
> 
> ...


Seeing as it's your favorite, wouldn't you want to keep just more than those few tins around? I'd start stocking up if I were you!

:mn


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Nate,

That is a very nice cellar!!!

I happen to notice a tin or two, maybe even more of Aperitif. If that's Murray's Era, I'd love to pick up a couple form you, even one. I have Murray's Era tins of Royal Yacht, 965, EMP, and Standard Mixture Med, that I can offer for a tin per tin trade.

Let me know.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I still have your address, Nate. Now... what's your work schedule or any other time you're typically away from home?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

WWhermit said:


> I can, but it's not tobacco.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> ...


Does it live in a field and come in a patty? 

Royal Yacht... love it or hate it. I'm actually pretty ambivalent about it. I don't buy it but I'll smoke a bowl if it's offered.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

nate560 said:


> Royal Yacht is my favorite here is my stash and my cellar built into a closet
> 
> View attachment 29264
> 
> ...


damn I guess you really meant when you asked me how much I wanted to trade:bowdown:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I wish I'd grabbed a tin or two back when I was looking down my nose at Dunhill tobaccos


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

sounds7 said:


> I have a question about my tins of Royal Yacht for you guys. The Tins are painted cans that say made in the UK blah blah blah just exactly like an older Murray's Tin would look. Yet on the bottom is the big white sticker that says made in the EU. So is this stuff left over Murrays since it is in the old can or did Orlik slab their tobacco in a Murray's can? enquiring minds want to Know.


If the TIN imprint or screening says "Made in UK" but there is an applied sticker, then it is a tin held over from Murray's and used by the new "blender."

The UK blend kicked ass, but the EU wasn't at all bad. Loved it, loved it, loved it ..........:hurt:


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> If the TIN imprint or screening says "Made in UK" but there is an applied sticker, then it is a tin held over from Murray's and used by the new "blender."
> 
> The UK blend kicked ass, but the EU wasn't at all bad. Loved it, loved it, loved it ..........:hurt:


The tin only or also its contents?


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

sounds7 said:


> The tin only or also its contents?


My local tobacco shop mentioned that many tins with stickers that say EU are also Murray blends. It took Orlik two years to work through the tobacco that was blended by Murray. (not counting the months it took for the tins that were already in the channel e.g. distributors and retail shops). Some marketing people apparently did a bit of research because of all the "rumors" that were going around touting the "superior" quality of the Murray blend over what was finally blended after the company was sold. Apparently these rumors began before Orlik even began blending/distributing their stuff. Some info here:

Pipe Lore: Dunhill Tobacco Odyssey


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

sounds7 said:


> The tin only or also its contents?


What KinnS said. THere were tins and tobacco remaining. The applied sticker was applied by Orlik, but the contents may have been remainders from Murray. Buy 'em all and smoke till its gone! _The_ pipers' way!!


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

A little late now, but a superbly aged tin of the stuff went for what seems like surprisingly little money recently - Vintage Dunhill Royal Yacht Unopened Tobacco Tin - eBay (item 140320368620 end time May-17-09 11:16:38 PDT)


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

I watched that auction. I would love to hear what the new owner thinks, that is if they are going to smoke it!!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

too rich for my blood:twisted:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

sounds7 said:


> W.O.Larsen Selected Blend No.30 will probably be about as close as you can realistically get to Royal Yacht
> https://www.thebackyshop.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=23_50&products_id=615
> 
> Not sure who carries it in the states though and if it has to be shipped from the U.K. you might as well order the real thing from Germany
> https://www.pipe-shop.net/Shop/cgi-...1&t=temsearch_artikel_pipe_tobacco&sort=NAMEa


great, now i can't find royal yacht or selected blend no.30 in the U.S.

anybody else know of a blend close that can be bought in the U.S.?


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

cp478 said:


> i would but that is the problem i have exhausted my supply.
> 
> i bought up all the dunhill that was left in my area.
> 
> sadly i enjoyed it too much!


That is everyones problem...at least you were able to try it. I have started stopping in to smoke shops in other towns hoping I will find that rare stash of Dunhill with dust on the tins.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Actually royal yacht is my problem. i still have lots of nightcap , london mixture, and standard mixture. Unfortunately royal yacht is my fav and i'm on my last tin.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

cp478 said:


> Actually royal yacht is my problem. i still have lots of nightcap , london mixture, and standard mixture. Unfortunately royal yacht is my fav and i'm on my last tin.


You are one of the lucky few. I just started this past year. I recall my first order from Pipe and cigar late last year for some Altadis blends that I had tried and liked when seveal Dunhill including nightcap and royal yacht were available. When I finally learned a bit I went back, but it was too late.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry man!


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

cp478 said:


> Sorry man!


On a good note, I do not know what I am missing. I suppose it would be worse if I had bought some and it was my favorite blend and now I could not get it.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I just purchased a tin of Royal Yacht to try (along with EMP, Light Flake, and London Mixture). I am almost hoping I don't like them too much.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I received a partly filled tin of RY from a friend a few weeks ago. It's good, but at my age a little strong on nic. So I mix it up with some CH, which also makes the received amount last a bit longer. Works for me.


----------



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

they call this "royal yack" at my tobacco shop, they do have several tins of it in the humidor...


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Joshcertain said:


> they call this "royal yack" at my tobacco shop, they do have several tins of it in the humidor...


PM sent


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Joshcertain said:


> they call this "royal yack" at my tobacco shop, they do have several tins of it in the humidor...


You know what they say, one man's Yack is another man's Yummy. thanks for the tip:thumb:


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

Since a brand new to buying tinned tobacco, I paid $14.25 for a tin on RY. Did I overpay?


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Z.Kramer said:


> Since a brand new to buying tinned tobacco, I paid $14.25 for a tin on RY. Did I overpay?


Thats a good price if you consider they are not available. Some folks would pay double that price depending on the vintage.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Only tried one Dunhill tobacco thus far, MM 965 (Orlik), and I can't wait to get my hands on more.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Joshcertain said:


> they call this "royal yack" at my tobacco shop, they do have several tins of it in the humidor...


Wow they really don't smoke this stuff in Little Rock do they? the 3 tins that came are all Vintage Murray's (Out of production for a while) the small rectangle lane limited sticker is on the back.:dude: A deal for $13.95 each.


----------



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

sounds7 said:


> Wow they really don't smoke this stuff in Little Rock do they? ... A deal for $13.95 each.


No I think a lot of people consider english blends to be a bit heavy for this heat and or humidity. (i have no idea how true that is, thats just what I heard)

I'm glad you got a deal.  nothin like the BOTL working together


----------

